# Caseking-Neuheiten: Limitierte Xfx-Grafikkarte für 1.000 Euro [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. August 2010)

*Caseking-Neuheiten: Limitierte Xfx-Grafikkarte für 1.000 Euro [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Caseking-Neuheiten: Limitierte Xfx-Grafikkarte für 1.000 Euro [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Caseking-Neuheiten: Limitierte Xfx-Grafikkarte für 1.000 Euro [Anzeige]


----------



## Mischk@ (29. August 2010)

*Caseking-Neuheiten: Limitierte Xfx-Grafikkarte für 1.000 Euro [Anzeige]*

Wenn man im Internet ein bischen sucht, bekommt man sogar ne ARES für unter 1000€. ^^

Vielzuviel Show um diese Verpackung...


----------



## NCphalon (29. August 2010)

*AW: Caseking-Neuheiten: Limitierte Xfx-Grafikkarte für 1.000 Euro [Anzeige]*



> [Anzeige]



Nur sollte das vorm Titel stehen...


----------



## hanni6al (30. August 2010)

*AW: Caseking-Neuheiten: Limitierte Xfx-Grafikkarte für 1.000 Euro [Anzeige]*

LOL da müsste man ja einen an der Waffel haben, wenn man sich sowas kauft was kann denn die Verpackung? Läuft die Karte dann schneller, wenn sie neben den PC liegt!


----------

